# Homeschooling in Egypt



## Tinytraveler

Is there anyone that homeschools their kids? I was wondering if you have a source for materials here in Egypt or do you bring everything from your home country? Is there any forms we would need to fill out with the goverment to be able to homeschool our daughter while here?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi

I do not think that there would be forms to fill out... although education here is supposed to be compulsory there are lots of children who do not go to school... just look at the children you see working.
Do not buy your work books here the proof readers are a joke, although I do know a guy who prints books and tapes for school and he has an English proof reader but she doesn't proof read all his material and she is appalled at some of the slip ups that used to turn up in books when she taught here at an international school.

Maiden.


----------



## Sam

Tinytraveler said:


> Is there anyone that homeschools their kids? I was wondering if you have a source for materials here in Egypt or do you bring everything from your home country? Is there any forms we would need to fill out with the goverment to be able to homeschool our daughter while here?


There is a home-school programme here in Sharm who have collaborated with a school somewhere in the States to follow their curriculum and ultimately sit the exams as do the other children in that school. AFAIK there are no forms needed to be completed here in Egypt to be able to do so, especially as you are doing it privately for your own child rather than as a business teaching a group of children.

My advice would be to contact some schools in America and explain the situation to them and your intentions, and take it from there.

Sam


----------



## Leavingcairo

This may sound obvious, but have tried google for resources?

We use many online resources that we found via google, some good ones are

BBC Bitesize (acces to different UK Key stages)
Starfall (for younger kids)


----------

